# Problem with Firefox ports and pkg on FreeBSD 10 (i386).



## teo (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

I cannot install applications with portmaster and pkg.

```
# pkg install www/firefox
Updating  FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'firefox' have been found repositories·
#
```
And portmaster:

```
# portmaster www/firefox
===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
Cannot build with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option due to a clang bug: un set the option or use FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc in Makefile.local/make.conf
If you are sure you can build it, remove the BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.
#
```
Collection from ports:

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox/ && make install clean
===>  firefox-33.0,1 is marked as broken: Cannot build with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option due to  a clang bug: unset the option or  use FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc in Makefile.local/make.conf.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
#
```
Upgrade and rebuild all ports:

```
# portmaster -af
#
```
I also did this:

```
# portmaster -ai
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports
===>>> Starting check  of installed ports for available updates
===>>> All ports are up to date
#
```


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 11, 2014)

I think you should change the title of the thread: You cannot install Firefox, as it is marked BROKEN. All your other ports are up to date (did you update the ports tree with portsnap?). The problem with Firefox has been reported: PR 194863.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2014)

It should build if you remove the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option.


----------



## teo (Nov 11, 2014)

SirDice said:


> It should build if you remove the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option.



Do not know how to remove the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option. The title of the thread is related to ports and packages, and I can not install Firefox, the ports collection is updated.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 11, 2014)

teo said:


> Do not know how to remove the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option.


`cd /usr/ports/www/firefox && make config` and then deselect that option.

I recommend that you read ports(7).


----------



## teo (Nov 11, 2014)

Martillo1 said:


> And then deselect that option.


Deselecting the OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS option gave a compilation error.

```
config.status: executing tests/atconfig commands
===>  Building for bison-2.7.1,1
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in build-aux
Making all in po
Making all in runtime-po
Making all in lib
  GEN  arg-nonnull.h
GEN  c++defs.h
GEN  warn-on-use.h
GEN  unitypes.h
GEN  uniwidth.h
  GEN  alloca.h
  GEN  fcntl.h
  GEN  float.h
GEN  getopt.h
  GEN  inttypes.h
GEN  math.h
GEN  signal.h
GEN  spawn.h
  GEN  stdio.h
  GEN  stdlib.h
GEN  string.h
  GEN  sys/stat.h
  GEN  sys/types.h
  GEN  sys/wait.h
  GEN  time.h
GEN  unistd.h
GEN  wchar.h
GEN  wctype.h
  GEN  configmake.h
/usr/bin/make  all-am
CC  argmatch.o
  CC  binary-io.o
  CC  bitrotate.o
  CC  c-ctype.o
CC  c-strcasecmp.o
CC  c-strncasecmp.o
CC  cloexec.o
  CC  close-stream.o
CC  closeout.o
CC  dirname.o
CC  basename.o
  CC  dirname-lgpl.o
CC  basename-lgpl.o
CC  stripslash.o
  CC  exitfail.o
  CC  fatal-signal.o
CC  fd-hook.o
CC  fd-safer-flag.o
CC  dup-safer-flag.o
  CC  fopen-safer.o
CC  hash.o
CC  localcharset.o
CC  lock.o
CC  math.o
CC  mbchar.o
CC  mbschr.o
  CC  mbsrchr.o
  CC  mbswidth.o
CC  mbuiter.o
CC  pipe2.o
CC  pipe2-safer.o
CC  printf-frexp.o
  CC  printf-frexpl.o
CC  progname.o
CC  quotearg.o
CC  sig-handler.o
  CC  spawn-pipe.o
  CC  strnlen1.o
  CC  threadlib.o
CC  unistd.o
  CC  dup-safer.o
CC  fd-safer.o
CC  pipe-safer.o
  CC  width.o
CC  wait-process.o
CC  wctype-h.o
CC  xmalloc.o
CC  xalloc-die.o
  CC  xsize.o
  CC  xstrndup.o
CC  get-errno.o
  CC  abitset.o
  CC  bitset.o
CC  bitset_stats.o
CC  bitsetv.o
  CC  ebitset.o
  CC  lbitset.o
  CC  vbitset.o
CC  bitsetv-print.o
CC  timevar.o
CC  asnprintf.o
CC  error.o
error.c:381:12: warning: data argument not used by format string [-Wformat-extra-args]
  file_name, line_number);
  ^
1 warning generated.
CC  float.o
  CC  fpending.o
CC  fprintf.o
CC  frexpl.o
CC  fseterr.o
  CC  getopt.o
CC  getopt1.o
  CC  isnand.o
CC  isnanf.o
  CC  isnanl.o
CC  obstack.o
CC  obstack_printf.o
  CC  printf.o
CC  printf-args.o
CC  printf-parse.o
CC  rawmemchr.o
  CC  snprintf.o
CC  spawn_faction_addclose.o
  CC  spawn_faction_adddup2.o
CC  spawn_faction_addopen.o
  CC  sprintf.o
CC  strverscmp.o
CC  vasnprintf.o
  CC  vfprintf.o
CC  vsnprintf.o
CC  vsprintf.o
CC  wcwidth.o
CC  xmemdup0.o
GEN  charset.alias
  GEN  ref-add.sed
  GEN  ref-del.sed
  AR  libbison.a
Making all in data
Making all in src
/usr/bin/make  all-am
  CC  AnnotationList.o
CC  InadequacyList.o
  CC  LR0.o
  CC  Sbitset.o
CC  assoc.o
  CC  closure.o
CC  complain.o
CC  conflicts.o
  CC  derives.o
In file included from derives.c:26:
In file included from ./derives.h:24:
./gram.h:106:3: error: invalid preprocessing directive
# iked after grammar
  ^
./gram.h:107:4: error: unknown type name 'redine'
  redine ISTOKEN(i)  ((i) < ntokens)
  ^
./gram.h:107:24: warning: type specifier missing, defaults to 'int' [-Wimplicit-int]
  redine ISTOKEN(i)  ((i) < ntokens)
  ~^
./gram.h:107:27: error: expected ')'
  redine ISTOKEN(i)  ((i) < ntokens)
  ^
./gram.h:107:22: note: to match this '('
  redine ISTOKEN(i)  ((i) < ntokens)
  ^
./gram.h:110:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
extern int nsyms;
^
./gram.h:110:12: error: parameter named 'nsyms' is missing
extern int nsyms;
  ^
./gram.h:111:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
extern int ntokens;
^
./gram.h:111:12: error: parameter named 'ntokens' is missing
extern int ntokens;
  ^
./gram.h:112:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
extern int nvars;
^
./gram.h:112:12: error: parameter named 'nvars' is missing
extern int nvars;
  ^
./gram.h:114:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
typedef int item_number;
^
./gram.h:114:13: error: parameter named 'item_number' is missing
typedef int item_number;
  ^
./gram.h:116:8: error: unknown type name 'item_number'
extern item_number *ritem;
  ^
./gram.h:116:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
extern item_number *ritem;
^
./gram.h:116:21: error: parameter named 'ritem' is missing
extern item_number *ritem;
  ^
./gram.h:117:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
extern unsigned int nritems;
^
./gram.h:117:21: error: parameter named 'nritems' is missing
extern unsigned int nritems;
  ^
./gram.h:127:15: error: unknown type name 'item_number'
static inline item_number
  ^
./gram.h:127:1: error: invalid storage class specifier in function declarator
static inline item_number
^
./gram.h:128:31: error: unknown type name 'symbol_number'
symbol_number_as_item_number (symbol_number sym)
  ^
fatal error: too many errors emitted, stopping now [-ferror-limit=]
1 warning and 20 errors generated.
*** [derives.o] Error code 1

make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1/src
1 error

make[11]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1/src
*** [all] Error code 2

make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1/src
1 error

make[10]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1/src
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1
1 error

make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1
*** [all] Error code 2

make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1
1 error

make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison/work/bison-2.7.1
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/bison
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-good
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
#
```


----------



## talsamon (Nov 11, 2014)

Uncheck all options in www/firefox except 
	
	



```
DBUS, GIO, GSTREAMER
```
 (Firefox does not need devel/bison, wherever it comes from).


----------



## teo (Nov 12, 2014)

_Merged in from a separate thread. -- mod._

Hi,

FreeBSD can not install the Firefox port or package, it gives an error. I want to install Firefox, can anyone help?


----------



## fonz (Nov 12, 2014)

_Merged in from a separate thread. -- mod._

You might want to start by telling us what goes wrong. What is the error message?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 12, 2014)

_Merged in from a separate thread. -- mod._

Firefox33 is broken at the moment though a patch is being tested.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=194863


----------



## fonz (Nov 12, 2014)

_Merged in from a separate thread. -- mod._

If I read that right, it still builds okay from ports when gcc is being used, correct?


----------



## teo (Nov 12, 2014)

_Merged in from a separate thread. -- mod._



drhowarddrfine said:


> Firefox33 is broken at the moment though a patch is being tested.



Exactly that is what happens, Firefox 33 is broken at the moment though a patch is being tested.


----------



## teo (Nov 12, 2014)

talsamon said:


> Uncheck all options in www/firefox except
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did what you told me and it gave an error.


----------

